# More "Urban Legend Electrical Code".



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Does the inspector care if it's ent or emt?


No idea, the HO sat on the inspection.

I sure as hell am not going to install 2 separate runs of EMT through 40 feet of studs (total of 80 feet) when I can install it in ENT in a third of the time.

I'll just comply so the job keeps on schedule and rely on you guys to tell me why the crap this is an improvement. Keep in mind that the 2 coax cable runs (1 for internet through AT&T and the other for TV through Dish Network) were existing and apparently removing the drywall was the trigger for this update. 

Inner, what is your suggestion about how to terminate the end of the smurf tube as it enters the home through the side of the house inside the basement? The rest I have covered with the exception of figuring out how this is a benefit to anyone.

Thanks!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> I usually can figure out why a code or amendment is adopted since it actually serves a purpose of some sort. 480 probably is on the right track with the separation of line and low voltage.
> 
> Part of the agreement was that the HO was to sit on the permit inspections so I didn't have the chance to question it. Usually this works fine.
> 
> I'm just looking for what the purpose is for doing it this way. I can't think of any, but someone spent the time to add this in as a local amendment.



SmurfTube does _zip_ for keeping 60-cycle hum out of low-voltage lines


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> SmurfTube does _zip_ for keeping 60-cycle hum out of low-voltage lines


Yeah, but it's a pretty blue...


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

480sparky said:


> SmurfTube does _zip_ for keeping 60-cycle hum out of low-voltage lines


Thanks to adding to the mystery of why this is "needed" :laughing:

If you see no reason for this and can't even see a logical reason then I'm all comfy with not calling myself too much of an idiot.

I'll just do it with a smile and not know why, then forget it until the next job under this AHJ where the price of moving a coax cable might go up "just a bit" as well as covering in the contract that existing coax runs may all need to be redone this way.

Thanks 480 for the several times over the past 4 or so years when I have been dumfounded and a quick call to you leads me to the solution.

What do you want for Christmas this year?:clap:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Yeah, but it's a pretty blue...


Well, the _blue _stuff is.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

If it ain't blue, it ain't smurf. Smurfs are blue. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> If it ain't blue, it ain't smurf. Smurfs are blue. :laughing:


Unless the Smurf is sick.....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> No idea, the HO sat on the inspection.
> 
> I sure as hell am not going to install 2 separate runs of EMT through 40 feet of studs (total of 80 feet) when I can install it in ENT in a third of the time.
> 
> ...


I'd terminate to a PVC box if it's on the outside of the house, clip on one of these to secure it to the box:


----------

